
Show HN: Automated discount hacking in your browser - michelkarma
https://www.couponmate.com/?=HN
======
marketkarma
Check out a video demo @
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMQAocFg66M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMQAocFg66M)

------
michelkarma
Just launched for Safari. Chrome and Firefox already supported. Aggregates all
online discount codes for you and automatically tries all of them when you
checkout.

